# anyone buy fish online?



## coryjac0b (Jan 17, 2005)

anyone buy fish, or inverts online, if so, where, the LFS i go to, never has any good stuff, and i know of saltwaterfish.com, and was wondering what other, reliable sites are out there?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

www.liveaquaria.com, www.marinedepot.com, www.vividaquariums.com


----------

